# punchup



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome to the first wasp vs spider match ,in todays match we have in the red corner waspy the 8 times champ and in the blue corner we have spidey the new up and comer 
round 1 ding ding 







round 2 ding ding 






round 3 ding ding now if i can just get the bite in it's all over for you waspy






round 4 ding ding 






round 5 and the wasp is winning by cheating he biteing the spider's leg ding ding






and it's all over by 2 to 1 the wasp get's it

now a word from the spider ,i hurt my leg ,i'll get him next time (kiss kiss my hurt leg)






a word from the wasp ,i got away with that one easy (their not so big and tuff)






thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2008)

Great series and great pics.


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks Big Mike


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow... I have never hated bugs more than I do now!  You have a great series... and you have confirmed why I hate spiders ;-)

though, it is funny to see "it" nursing it's leg... strange


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

see there's more to them than 8 legs and 8 eye's


----------



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

haha thanks for making me hate spider even more


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)




----------

